# Free Downloads



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Keith Kirchoff | The Electro-Acoustic Piano, Vol. One

FLAC or MP3

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/keithkirchoff2


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Nils Frahma | Solo

WAV or MP3

http://www.pianoday.org/


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ I highly recommend them both.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

:tiphat:

Got the Nils Frahm - thanks for letting us know!


----------

